# No Minivan yet - REALLY want a sportsmobile...



## 2melow (Jan 5, 2004)

Has anyone else seen, sat, or driven one of these vehicles in person? I've seen one at Sea Otter, Interbike, Excel Sports has one, and I even saw one in the middle of Colorado driving the other way.

All I can say is VW Westfalia/Eurovan on steroids while still getting 22mpg. The version at Interbike had a 15" flat screen, audio system, carbon fiber dash, etc. The Lopes 55 versions pictured have the rear split for bike/cycle storage and is Line-X'd so you can wash it out.

You can get one of these for $55k plus it qualifies for the "motorhome loan" so you can get basically a small mortgage on it. They really don't depreciate in value much either, making it a not so bad investment.

It would be the perfect vehicle for driving to Fruita or Moab and setting up base camp out of. Man I'd love to own one of these! I'm finding myself visiting this website quite a lot...

https://www.sportsmobile.com/z-IS_calif.html


----------



## CdaleTony (Jun 21, 2005)

Man, where would you put it??
Lopes says ".......and a van that is easier to drive and park than any full-size pick-up truck. All this plus over 20 miles per gallon. "
That giant thing? Easier to park than a pickup? I cant imagine. Plus 20 mpg on the highway perhaps. Diesel pickups get good mileage too.... $55k is alot of dough..
Still it is cool!
CDT


----------



## brettf (Jun 28, 2005)

I want one... so bad. So sick of driving my huge truck and getting no gas mileage and cramming to sleep in the thing and carry gear...


----------



## Debaser (Jan 12, 2004)

I saw that Excel copy in the middle of Nebraska last weekend. Wierd eh? 

Bionicon has a Sprinter, and i've been in it for a few rides. They love it, fwiw. It has some way for the heater to work even when the motor is off, which was stellar while hanging out in Fruita a few years ago in the cold.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

I've done a road trip in a Sprinter. I can imagine the Lopes version only being more awesome for it.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

yeah. we have the ford version. it's the sickest ever. get one...


----------



## Alta825 (Mar 9, 2004)

*Sportsmobile Sprinter 4x4...*

is in the works for release later this winter, that'll make a cool road trip vehicle even better for those of us in the mountains w/ snow etc...

Still not going to be the Off-road Diesel van that Sportsmobile is known for but man, I'm trying to figure out how to swing one for my next work vehicle. getting real tired of coughing up all that $$ for lousy hotel rooms.


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

2melow said:


> Man I'd love to own one of these! I'm finding myself visiting this website quite a lot...
> 
> http://www.sportsmobile.com/z-IS_calif.html


yes Yes YES!

the more I look at these the more I dig em. My bro-in-law races moto and had his camper set up next to Lopes and his red one over T-giving weekend. Brian really digs his.

lately I've been thinking that the next vehicle had to be a gas sipper/hybrid/etc. but these get decent mileage for the size and are so functional for us outdoorsy types. I'd do the shorter 140" WB though. Hoping to see more at the LA Auto Show in town this week.

gotta go back to the floorplan drawing board...... 

HWJ


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> yes Yes YES!
> 
> the more I look at these the more I dig em. My bro-in-law races moto and had his camper set up next to Lopes and his red one over T-giving weekend. Brian really digs his.
> 
> ...


"Decent mileage?" 
Try GREAT mileage for the size. 
Our buddy Wayne has one. We used to do the Tour of the White (Flat) Mountains in AZ in October. Let's see....almost 1200 miles round trip with TONS and TONS of room going 80+ and about 20mpg. About the same as our Element around town. Wayne says with the CC at 70 it hit almost 25mpg. That's smokin!

note the pic: 3 bikes and room for a ton more...could have sat 5 in this configuration...was nice to literally be able to walk around when your butt got tired on the road.

on a recent trip to somewhere up north...he used the sprinter for a shuttle ride. In this van in this seating config....(two rear rows out) they stacked somewhere over 10 bikes and 10 people inside for the ride up!

Motor is grea too. On the way back from AZ I drove the Phoenix to Blythe leg...never downshifted once w/ the CC on...that motor is quiet, strong, smooth, etc.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

CdaleTony said:


> ".......and a van that is easier to drive and park than any full-size pick-up truck. All this plus over 20 miles per gallon. "
> That giant thing? Easier to park than a pickup? I cant imagine.
> CDT


FYI that van is the same length as an extra cab full-size shortbed pick up a la Dodge Ram.


----------



## Tanglefoot (Nov 20, 2006)

Sprinters rock!! 

I got to ride in one in Costa Rica up to the zip-line tour center. The road was a mess....it was muddy and rocky and they were in the process of grading it so it was all torn up. It climbed right up there like a goat!

The campers that Itasca and Winnebago build on them are cool--I saw one at the lake last summer with a good size boat hitched to it....awesome! 

I'm glad they're catching on so fast in the delivery and commercial segments--I think it's a great environmental step in the right direction over the V-8 vans. 

Eric


----------



## ChromedToast (Sep 19, 2006)

Screw that sportsmobile, get one of theese dakar trucks.


----------



## 2melow (Jan 5, 2004)

Whoaaa...id that a modified garbage truck? 

Those are some burly vehicles for sure...
~2m


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Getting to be time to replace the old Dodge van, and I'm also thinking something like this would be the hot ticket. The only issue is $$$$

Anyone find a cheaper solution? What about the domestic vans with diesels? Anyone know what their mileage is like?

Like everyone else our vacations are bike road trips with camping in remote locations.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

CraigH said:


> Getting to be time to replace the old Dodge van, and I'm also thinking something like this would be the hot ticket. The only issue is $$$$
> 
> Anyone find a cheaper solution? What about the domestic vans with diesels? Anyone know what their mileage is like?
> 
> Like everyone else our vacations are bike road trips with camping in remote locations.


Which domestic vans with diesels? An E-350 with a powerstroke? 16mpg


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Padre said:


> Which domestic vans with diesels? An E-350 with a powerstroke? 16mpg


Both Ford & GM have made them over the years. Most of them are cargo but I've found a few that are set up as passenger vans.

That is what I have now a 3/4 Dodge van with 318 set up for 8 passengers. Back seats fold flat into a bed and still leaves enough room for rubbermaid totes of camping gear and room for 2 bikes with wheels pulled off.

For trips up to Whislter I've had 5 big bikes, 5 guys and all the gear in the back.

I think we had 8 people and 8 bikes in it to get up to Packer Saddle in Downieville. Pete took a pic of us unloading, I'll see if I can find it. Edit: found it.










Using our bike trailer we've done trips with 7 people (5 riders and 2 non), 5 bikes, all the camping gear, etc.


----------



## joeverzosa (Sep 4, 2007)

Those Dodge Sprinters are great, we have some in our fleet and they are slowly replacing the Ford econovans. They get great gas mileage (powered by a Mercedes diesel) and are alot more manuverable than the Ford's.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 15, 2004)

Dont we all really want one of these?

http://www.earthroamer.com/galleries/xv-ltexterior/index.htm


----------



## Lactic (Apr 18, 2004)

Padre said:


> Which domestic vans with diesels? An E-350 with a powerstroke? 16mpg


I have the Ford V-10 gasser and it gets a dismal 10-12 mpg but you have to consider that you're hauling your house with you. The Ford 6.3L diesel will get around 16mpg and the Sprinter version (no 4x4 available as of yet) will come in over 24mpg. Very attractive with the rising gas prices but without the 4x4, it's just not capable of going where we want to camp.

We picked ours up in July and we've done 3 biking trips to Fruita, one trip to Banff and BC, and several trips biking and fishing in the mountains of CO. LOVE IT! Heading to NM this weekend in search of warmer biking weather! They are expensive but you can finance them as a second home in most cases (15-20 year loans) and are tax deductable as such.

Check out the Sportsmobile website as they brocker used vans as well.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Padre said:


> Let's see....almost 1200 miles round trip with TONS and TONS of room going 80+ and about 20mpg.


Damn, that's pretty irresponsible. I could see doing it in a car, but a vehicle that big? Damn...


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Jayem said:


> Damn, that's pretty irresponsible. I could see doing it in a car, but a vehicle that big? Damn...


I don't get it. What exactly is irresponsible?


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Lactic said:


> They are expensive but you can finance them as a second home in most cases (15-20 year loans) and are tax deductable as such.


Can't do that in Canada.

Were you at the Mtn Bike Oregon festival in August?


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Looks like a great plan B if the family thing does not pan out.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Padre said:


> I don't get it. What exactly is irresponsible?


speeding in a vehicle that large with poor handling and braking ability.


----------



## Lactic (Apr 18, 2004)

CraigH said:


> Can't do that in Canada.
> 
> Were you at the Mtn Bike Oregon festival in August?


Bummer. Then again, that's what home equity loans are for!

I have not made it to Oregon yet. We're starting to plan a trip to Alaska in the next couple of years so will hopefully be coming through that area soon.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

There was a guy at Mtn Bike Oregon with a brand new silver 4x4 Ford camperized van that was attracting an audience. Just wondered if you were him.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Jayem said:


> speeding in a vehicle that large with poor handling and braking ability.


I don't know yet whether or not to completely disregard your comment as asinine. Jury is still out. Not looking good though.


----------



## carlosjcardona (Mar 10, 2004)

*4x4 Van - Costa Rica*

Here in CR we have one of these puppies, albeit an older version:

http://www.starex-4wd.nl/

(Dutch, sorry)

They work great locally cost around $30K. Engine works great but interior trim did not last too long (can't complain too much, it is a Korean car after all). Although we rarely use it now we have packed it with 16 bikes at times...

Cheers,

Carlos
Owner
Lava Tours Costa Rica
www.lava-tours.com


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Padre said:


> Which domestic vans with diesels? An E-350 with a powerstroke? 16mpg


Reading this old thread is funny, that is what we bought, an E-350 with the 7.3L PSD and Quigley 4x4 conversion. The guy said he got 20mpg on the freeway with it as he ordered with the highway gears, rather than the lower set.










(In the pic it needs a wash, but since it has been winter... It is washed now though)


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

nice sprinters are so sweet! i think you might still be able to get the benz version here too but dont know because damiler christler split awhile ago, just extra luxary i guess and the benz logo on the grill, sweet concept ive done a trip in a regular dodge ram van and that worked ok had to take the front wheels off and stack like sardines to fit everything, those look like they would have worked better tho!


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Sprinters are very cool..*

the smaller of the two options seem to be around 25K. Sure would make a perfect camper, hauler..travel mobile..


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

This is what I want. Too bad you in the states can't import them for another 10 years.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 15, 2004)

These are ALL OVER Vancouver now. Everyone seems to be snapping them up! I think the rule here is that they have to be 15+yrs old to be imported....

Buzz


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

jetta_mike said:


> This is what I want. Too bad you in the states can't import them for another 10 years.


Those things were all over Japan. If we move think that would be a consideration for us.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Yup, but they don't fit if you are tall. There is enough head room, but due to the way the roofline rolls down to the windshield, I found I was looking at the back of the sun visors.

The other option is the Toyota HiAce, also a 4x4 diesel imported from Japan.


----------



## alpineskiman (Jan 27, 2007)

You can get an old VW van with AWD too. Sportmobiles are kick ass by the way.


----------



## slick_rick (Sep 8, 2008)

FYI, the 2008 Sprinter is packaged with roof tracks already installed. So you can just snap in a roof rack system like the Thule 430 Tracker or Yakima Control Towers and then configure any gear carrier set up you want. I recently did an install for a cargo basket system. pretty sweet...
http://www.orsracksdirect.com/2008-dodge-sprinter-basket-roof-rack.html


----------

